# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Wzdęcia od lat - żaden lekarz nie pomaga

## sten

Od jakichś dwóch lat mam silne wzdęcia. Na początku było to rzadkie - raz,dwa w tygodniu. Dziś jest to już codziennie. Byłem u lekarza rodzinnego, który wypróbował na mnie różne leki, początkowo standardowe - zawierające symetykon, później już bardziej konkretne, np na zespół jelita drażliwego. Byłem u gastroenterologa, który znów wypróbował różne leki, a także wykonał mi endoskopię( wykryto tylko małą przepuklinę - co nie może być powodem wzdęć) i USG(nic nie wykazało). To, co ciekawe, to to że wzdęcia mam zawsze tylko po południu (tj. około 16-17). Wykluczałem z diety mleko, laktozę, kawę, herbatę. Jak do tej pory nic nie zadziałało. Tracę już pomysły i siły, bo codzienne wzdęcia są bardzo męczące i gnębiące. Co to może być? Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi na wzdęcia pomógł Lactobacil 5, lepsze wypróżnianie, co za tym idzie - mniej nadęty brzuch, który był pewnie spowodowany gromadzeniem się gazów.

Rano kefir i otręby. 

Zero wzdęć. 

Może Tobie pomoże? Spróbuj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tym że ja problemów z wypróżnianiem się nie mam i nie miałem. Wypróżniam się codziennie, ta sprawa się nie zmieniła. Jedynie, co się chyba różni od okresu, gdy wzdęć nie miałem, to wydaje mi się, że stolec jest bardziej... luźny.

----------

